# list of safe and dangerous plants for herps



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Hi all i thought this would be helpfull so i compiled a list of safe and dangerous plants, hope this helps.

SAFE PLANTS FOR HERPS

*Plants for Desert Environments*
The following are suitable for architectural and topographical interest but are generally not suitable as basking and perching plants.
*Snake plants* (_Sanseveria_ sp.)​_S. aethiopica_
_S. caniculata_
_S. kirkii pulchra_
_S. parva_
_S. pinguicula_
_S. sinularis_
_S. thyrsiflora_
_S. trifasciata_​ ​*Caudiciforms *("caudex" refers to the stem which stores water for the plant) such as Aloes:
Dwarf Aloe (_Aloe variegata, A. jucunda_)
Climbing Aloe (_Aloe ciliaris_)
Lace Aloe (_Aloe aristata_)
Bromeliads (except species with spines)
Caudexed Figs* (_Ficus petiolaris, F. palmeri_)
_Ceropegias_ vines
Cow- or Oxtongue, Bowtie (_Gasteria_) - cut off any sharp tips
Elephant Trees (_Bursera_)
Gasterhaworthia "Royal Highness"
Geraniums (_Pelargonium_)
Grapes (_Cissus_ and _Cyphostema_)
Haworthias
Ponytail Palm_s (Beaucarnea recurvata_)
Thornless cacti​ ​_*Tillandsia*_ (Air plants; Spanish Moss; Air Moss)
There are two primary forms the 500 or so species of this type of bromeliad. Before buying any _Tillandsia_, make sure it is a form that will grow well in the environment into which you are planning to put it.
While most _Tillandsia_ are found growing on trees or rocks, some are also found in desert regions. Some, those with green leaves and a root formation but no scales, may be grown as epiphytes or can be planted in soil. Some of these species include:​_T. anceps_
_T. brachycaulos_
_T. cyanea_
_T. lineniana_​ ​Others are strictly epiphytes ("air plant"), noted by their dense covering of grey scales and generally without roots. These are the ones that can be grown on rough tree trunks, the joints of branches, and in or on other structures and artifacts. They need bright light and frequent spraying with water or periodic soaking in water. Epiphyte forms include:
_T. bulbosa_
_T. Ionantha_
_T. usneoides_​*Temperate and Tropical Plants*
Depending on the width of the enclosure, at least 2-4 plant lights should be installed, running the length of the enclosure. Use UVB-producing fluorescents if required by the reptiles in the enclosure; otherwise, you can use plant grow lights. If using a mixture of the two, remember to install the the UVB-producing fluorescent tubes correctly to ensure the reptile is getting adequate exposure (placing them so the tubes are not separated from the lizard by by glass or plastic, are within 8-15" of the reptile where it spends most of its basking and lounging time, etc.) and to replace the UVB-producing tubes annually.
Most of these plants fare well in daytime temperatures in the mid-80s (29-30 C), and can tolerate nighttime drops into the mid-60s (18-19 C).​Bromeliads (_Aechmea, Billbergia, Guzmania, Neoregelia_) - clip spines
Chinese Evergreen _(Aglaonema commutatum_)
Creeping Fig* (_Ficus pumila_)
Corn Plant (_Draceneas_ - until they outgrow enclosure)
Dwarf Schefflera (_Brassaia actinophylla_)
Earth Stars (_Cryptanthus_)
Gesneriads (_Aeschynanthus, Nematanthus_)
Orchids (_Dendrobium, Epidendurm, Haemaria, Oncidium_)
Peacock Plant (_Calathea stromata; Marantaceae_)
Peperomia (_Peperomia obtusifolia, Piperacaeae_)
Ponytail Palms (_Beaucarnea recurvata_)
Rosary Vine (_Ceropegia woodii_)
_Sanseveria trifasciata_, including the following cultivars: Bentel's Sensation, Laurenti, Moonshine, Gray Lady.
_Sanseveria parva_, including cultivars: Hahnii, Hahnii "Loop's Pride", Hahnii Silver Frost, Golden Hahnii.
Virginia Creeper (_Parthenocissus inserta_)
Virginia Spiderwort* (_Tradescantia virginiana_)
Wandering Jew* ( _Tradescantia zebrina_)
Weeping Figs* (_Ficus benjamina_)​ 
* = There has been some concern expressed about the milky sap that oozes from broken leaves and twiglets of the various Ficus species. The sap may be an eye/skin irritant to the animal that brushes up against it and gets it in their eyes (as may happen by accident in passing or when rubbing the eyelid against it as it gets ready to shed).​ 
DANGEROUS PLANTS FOR HERPS​ 
Air plant
Amanita
Amaryllis
American yew
Andromeda
Arum lily
Australian flame tree
Autumn crocus
Avocado
Azalea
Balsam pear
Baneberry
Bird of paradise
Bishop's weed
Black laurel
Black locust
Bloodroot
Bluebonnet
Blue-green algae
Boxwood
Bracken fern
Broad beans
Broomcorn grass
Buckeye
Buckthorn
Bulb flowers
Burdock
Buttercup
Cacao
Caladium
Calla lily
Camel bush
Candelabra tree
Cardinal
Castor bean
Chalice vine
Cherry tree
Chinaberry tree
Christmas candle
Clematis
Cocklebur
Coffee
Coffee bean
Coral plant
Coriander
Corncockle
Cotton bush
Coyotillo
Cowslip
Crown of thorns
Cutleaf
Daffodil
Daphne
Datura
Deadly amanita
Death camus
Delphinium
Devil's ivy
Dieffenbachia
Dutchman's breeches
Eggplant Elderberry
Elephant's ear
English ivy
English yew
Ergot
Eucalyptus
Euonymus
False hellebore
False henbane
Felt plant
Firethorn
Flame tree
Four O'Clock
Foxglove
Ghostweed
Glottidium
Golden chain
Ground cherry
Heliotrope
Hemlock
Henbane
Holly
Honeysuckle
Horse bean
Horse chestnut
Horsetail reed
Hyacinth
Hydrangea
Indian licorice
Indian turnip
InkberryIris
Jack-in-the-pulpit
Jasmine
Java bean
Jerusalem cherry
Jimsonweed
Johnson grass
Juniper
Kentucky coffee tree
Lantana
Larkspur
Laurel
Leucotho
Lily-of-the-valley
Lima bean
Lobelia
Locoweed
Lords and ladies
Lupine
Malanga
Mandrake
Marijuana
Maternity plant
Mayapple
Meadow saffron
Mescal bean
Mexican breadfruit
Mexican poppy
Milk vetch
Milkweed Mistletoe
Mock orange
Monkshood
Moonseed
Morning glory
Mountain laurel
Mushrooms
Narcissus
Navy bean
Nettles
Nightshades
Oak
Oleander
Panda plant
Parsley
Peires
Pencil tree
Periwinkle
Philodendrons
Pigweed
Pikeweed
Poinciana
Poinsettia
Poison ivy
Poison oak
Pokeweed
Potato
Precatory
Privet
Pyracantha
Rain tree
Ranunculus
Rape
Rattlebox
Rattlebush
Red maple
Rhododendrons
Rhubarb
Rosary peas
Sandbox tree
Scarlet runner
Skunk cabbage
Snowdrop
Snow on the mountain
Sorghum grass
Sorrel
Spindle tree
Spurges
Sudan grass
Sweet pea
Tansy ragwort
Thornapple
Tobacco
Vetch
Virginia bower
Virginia creeper
Wattle
White cedar
Wisteria
Yam bean
Yews
Yellow jasmine
​


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

That must have taken you ages to do - you are a star! It will be very useful for many ppl - Sticky perhaps?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

any comments of what you think or any additions/corrections you may think are required are welcome:2thumb:


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

This is a list for habitation though, not feeding. Add feeding list and that would be worth a sticky! lol


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Pothos (_Scindapsus aureus, Epipremnum aureum_) (Devil's ivy I think but really not up on plants!lol)

Sorry to be picky but I always thought this was poisonous/toxic to all species other than Corucia zebrata (Monkey-tailed skink)?

Correct me if I am wrong though....


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

jools said:


> That must have taken you ages to do - you are a star! It will be very useful for many ppl - Sticky perhaps?


 it did take a while but in comparison to how many threads i post on about people asking for safe plants and 'are these safe' threads i thought this would be less time consuming and possibly a great help for people.
Thanks jools your too kind but stroking my ego is welcomed lmfao


----------



## jools (Apr 4, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> it did take a while but in comparison to how many threads i post on about people asking for safe plants and 'are these safe' threads i thought this would be less time consuming and possibly a great help for people.
> Thanks jools your too kind but stroking my ego is welcomed lmfao


I'd rather stroke your ego than stroke one of your Tokays :lol2:


----------



## draconiz-666 (Dec 7, 2009)

possible suggestion would be pictures of the plants, my internet is so slow it would take an age and a half to trawl google images for each of them!!

i used to 'test' my plants on the locusts, as the locusts will inevitably eat them -if the locusts die then the plants are BAD. 
so my check list would be: 
does it have sturdy leaves for the lizards to sit on? 
does it have sharp bits? *
will it be tall enough?
has it ever been treated with chemicals? *
does it provide shelter?
can the locusts eat it?
does it have milky/strong smelling sap? *
will it tolerate the heat/humidity?

the ones with a * had to be a 'no' for me to consider the plant, and all the others had to be 'yes' 

ive now got a house full of half eaten wilted houseplants or plants that were destroyed by the lizards jumping all over them!!

lately i found the list to be useful.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crownan said:


> This is a list for habitation though, not feeding. Add feeding list and that would be worth a sticky! lol


 LMFAO, i made this on the basis that most people buy plants for live viv's for visual/humidity reasons only. anyone want to add a list of edible live plants to the thread?


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

AmyW said:


> Pothos (_Scindapsus aureus, Epipremnum aureum_) (Devil's ivy I think but really not up on plants!lol)
> 
> Sorry to be picky but I always thought this was poisonous/toxic to all species other than Corucia zebrata (Monkey-tailed skink)?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong though....


Its fine for walking/slithering on. Bad for eating


----------



## GlasgowGecko (Feb 23, 2008)

Is this from Melissa Kaplans web page?

Andy


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Crownan said:


> This is a list for habitation though, not feeding. Add feeding list and that would be worth a sticky! lol





AmyW said:


> Pothos (_Scindapsus aureus, Epipremnum aureum_) (Devil's ivy I think but really not up on plants!lol)
> 
> Sorry to be picky but I always thought this was poisonous/toxic to all species other than Corucia zebrata (Monkey-tailed skink)?
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong though....


 i never heard this before, i'll do a little enquiring though but i have seen a few reps housed with this plant with no issues but i'll investigate it though. cheers


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> LMFAO, i made this on the basis that most people buy plants for live viv's for visual/humidity reasons only. anyone want to add a list of edible live plants to the thread?


 
But they do need to be safe for eating also as most will have a nibble every now and again or is that me just being over cautious?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

GlasgowGecko said:


> Is this from Melissa Kaplans web page?
> 
> Andy


 I'm not sure TBH it's stuff i have collected over time and saved on my computer for my own reference TBH, there is bits from all over and i just put it all together in one place, i thought it would be more helpfull in one place tbh.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

AmyW said:


> But they do need to be safe for eating also as most will have a nibble every now and again or is that me just being over cautious?


 the list of safe plants are safe if they took a bite to enquire as they would be foul tasting and spit them out, most geckos won't bite at them though they would just give it a lick to test their surroundings.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> the list of safe plants are safe if they took a bite to enquire as they would be foul tasting and spit them out, most geckos won't bite at them though they would just give it a lick to test their surroundings.


 
Is this a list just for geckos then? Sorry am a bit confused.


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

ginnerone said:


> i never heard this before, i'll do a little enquiring though but i have seen a few reps housed with this plant with no issues but i'll investigate it though. cheers


*You stated Pothos to be safe in one section and then (after reading it more thoroughly) stated Devil's ivy is not safe.*
*Now I always assumed Pothos was Devil's Ivy.*
*Unless I am mistaken, I do believe Pothos is toxic.*



ginnerone said:


> Hi all i thought this would be helpfull so i compiled a list of safe and dangerous plants, hope this helps.
> 
> SAFE PLANTS FOR HERPS
> 
> ...


I'm not having a go or anything. But I do not know much about plants without prior research and Pothos is one I stumbled across. If I hadn't happened upon it then I wouldn't know. Most people don't know and me being over-cautious just wanted to make sure that this was safe before people put it within their enclosures...

Like I said before please correct me if I am wrong...


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

AmyW said:


> *You stated Pothos to be safe in one section and then (after reading it more thoroughly) stated Devil's ivy is not safe.*
> *Now I always assumed Pothos was Devil's Ivy.*
> *Unless I am mistaken, I do believe Pothos is toxic.*


Its the same thing.

So the plant would be safe for snakes, but not lizards that are likely to take a mouthful!


----------



## AmyW (Aug 24, 2009)

Crownan said:


> Its the same thing.
> 
> So the plant would be safe for snakes, but not lizards that are likely to take a mouthful!


I was right in a way but must have read the list wrong if it was stated safe for snakes and not for lizards.

I just assumed it was a safe list for all herps not sectioned off for snakes and lizards (must make the effort to stop skimming!), my mistake- Sorry!


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

sorry i should have done a lizard and snake section,


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

i have removed POTHOS from the original list as its ok for some lizards and snakes, such as Tokays are safe with it etc so i just removed it as it's certain species spesific.


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

There's actually a toxic plants list from a horticulturist (Snowgoose) in the Habitat section;
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/311636-toxic-plants-megalist.html

To be honest, I think an article detailing exactly which species suit particular environments and types of animals would be much more useful, half of the plants listed (safe or toxic) no one is ever going to come across. 
I'd also like to see the sources used referenced so that people can see the comments in the original context if they choose, at least one paragraph is copied and pasted (didn't have time to look at it all.)

The lizards section doesn't need any more stickies!!! 
Lotte***


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Saedcantas said:


> There's actually a toxic plants list from a horticulturist (Snowgoose) in the Habitat section;
> http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/habitat/311636-toxic-plants-megalist.html
> 
> To be honest, I think an article detailing exactly which species suit particular environments and types of animals would be much more useful, half of the plants listed (safe or toxic) no one is ever going to come across.
> ...


 Sorry but as i said earlier it is all stuff i have collected and saved on my computer over the years so i couldn't tell you where it all came from, i could have spent more time on it if i'm honest with myself as the odd one may be species specific as it is what i have researched for a perticular lizard/snake that i was housing at that time. the cut and paste bit is the top section which was cut and pasted from the internet and saved to my computer on a word doc then again cut and pasted here.
I'll try to get some order to my list on the computer and only use the lizard safe plants which should make it more clearer.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Full list of safe plants edited to suit lizards ONLY. . . . 

Common Name / Scientific name 
 Abellia (Abelia grandiflora), 
African violet (Saintpaulia ionantha), 
Sweet alyssum (Allyssum sp.), 
Asperagus fen (Asperagus setaceus plumosis), 
Aster (Aster sp.), 
Baby tears (Helxine soleirolii),
Birds nest fern (Asplenium nidus), 
Boston fern (Nephrolepsis exalta), 
Bottle brush (Callistemom), 
Bouganvillea (Bouganvillea), 
Bridal veil (Tripogandra multiflora), 
Bomileads (Aechmea; Bilbergia; Cryptanthus), 
Cactus, spinless (Astrophytum), 
Camellia (Camellia japonica), 
Coleus (Coleus), 
Corn plant (Dracaena fragrans), 
Chinese Evergreen (Aglaonema commutatum)
Creeping Fig* (Ficus pumila)
Creeping charlie (Pilea nummulariifolia)+, 
Croton (Codiaeum sp.),
Dracanea (Dracaena), 
Dwarf Schefflera (Brassaia actinophylla)
Earth Stars (Cryptanthus)
Emerald ripple (Peperomia caperata), 
Euginea (Peperomia caperata), 
Fuschia (Fuschia), 
Geranium (Pelargonium sp.), 
Gesneriads (Aeschynanthus, Nematanthus)
 Hen and chicks succulent (Echeveria), 
Hibiscus (Hibiscus rosa-sinensis), 
Hoya (Hoya exotica), 
Ice plant (Mesembryanthemum crystallinum),
Impatients (Impatiens),
Jade plant (Crassula argentea), 
Japanese aralia (Fatsia japonica), 
Jasmine (Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum), 
Lavender (Lavandula officinalis), 
Marigold (Calendula officinalis), 
Monkey plant (Ruellia makoyana), 
Mother of pearl (Graptopetalum paraguayen), 
Natal plum (Carissa grandiflora), 
Orchids (Dendrobium, Epidendurm, Haemaria, Oncidium)
Painted nettle (Coleus), 
Palms (Areca sp.), 
Pampas grass (Cortaderia selloana), 
Parlour palm (Chamaedorea elegans), 
Pepermonia (Peperomia caperata), 
Petunia (Petunia), 
Phoenix (Phoenix roebelenii), 
Peacock Plant (Calathea stromata; Marantaceae)
Piggyback plant (Tolmiea menziesii), 
Pilea (Pilea sp.), 
Pink polka dot plant (H. ypoestes sang.),
Ponytail plant (Beaucarnea recurvata),
Prayer plant (Maranta leuconeura), 
Purple passion, or purple velvet (Gynura),
Rosary Vine (Ceropegia woodii)
Sanseveria trifasciata, including the following cultivars: Bentel's Sensation, Laurenti, Moonshine, Gray Lady.
Sanseveria parva, including cultivars: Hahnii, Hahnii "Loop's Pride", Hahnii Silver Frost, Golden Hahnii.
Spider plant (Chlorophytum comosum), 
Staghorn fern (Platycerium bifurcatum), 
Sweedish ivy (Plectranthus australis), 
Tree mallow (Lavatera assurgentiflora), 
Umbrella plant (Eriogonum umbrellum)#, 
Virginia Creeper (Parthenocissus inserta) Virginia Spiderwort* 
Velvet plant (Gynura aurantaca), 
Wandering jew (Tradescantia albiflora),
Warneki (Dracaena deremensis), 
Weeping Figs* (Ficus benjamina)
Wax plant (Hoya exotica), 
Zebra plant (Calathea zebrina), 
Zinnias (Zinnia sp.)


+Not to be confused with another "creeping charlie," Glecoma heteracea which is toxic 
#Not to be confused with another "umbrella" plant, Schefflera actinophylla which is toxic.
* There has been some concern expressed about the milky sap that oozes from broken leaves and twiglets of the various Ficus species. The sap may be an eye/skin irritant to the animal that brushes up against it and gets it in their eyes (as may happen by accident in passing or when rubbing the eyelid against it as it gets ready to shed).


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

So let me get this straight...i can't use pothos ivy for a crested gecko?


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

as long as they don't eat it, i wouldn't risk it with a cresty but as long as they don't take a bite of it they'll be fine with it.


----------



## Peacemaker1987 (May 21, 2009)

Thats fine, ill just find other plants to use based on this list. Thanks for the help!


----------



## SteveCourty (Oct 4, 2009)

About time we had this as a sticky but were running out of posts room lol


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2010)

SteveCourty said:


> About time we had this as a sticky but were running out of posts room lol


Might be about time the mods made them into one sticky, like in the snakey section :whistling2:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

SteveCourty said:


> About time we had this as a sticky but were running out of posts room lol


Yeah although it does get a little confusing half way through, would be better if they deleted this entire thread and i'll do another one with the new revised list OR just save the last revised version into a single post on a new thread.



Crestie Chris said:


> Might be about time the mods made them into one sticky, like in the snakey section :whistling2:


Yeah would be much better, just a help and usfull info section.


----------



## optispart (Aug 24, 2010)

very helpful cheers


----------



## gszwed (Aug 2, 2010)

Great helpful list. Setting up my tokay viv before they move in at the weekend :flrt:


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

gszwed said:


> Great helpful list. Setting up my tokay viv before they move in at the weekend :flrt:


Aah another beliver lmfao.
Turn to the dark side, we've got Tokays and cookies.


----------



## Melonhelmet (Nov 11, 2008)

ginnerone said:


> Aah another beliver lmfao.
> Turn to the dark side, we've got Tokays and cookies.


Do you have Tokays in cookies though?


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Any word on Musa ensete (Banana Plant) ? Been given a grow your own for Christmas and thought it would liven up a tropical terrarium


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Just a bump to see if anyone knows about the above question? Thanks


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

Honestly, i'm not sure, can't seem to find anything about them, the only thing i could suggest is to pop over to the habitat section and there is a thread on known Toxic plants, have a look through to see if its there.


----------



## Linkj93 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, thats allot of bad plants, verry usefull tho


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

River Zora said:


> Any word on Musa ensete (Banana Plant) ? Been given a grow your own for Christmas and thought it would liven up a tropical terrarium


Don't know if this is any help - Leaflet No. 7 - 1983 - Banana

this is not definitive but it states that in some parts of the world the corm (centre of the 'trunk') is eaten as a starchy food stuff. The leaves are also used to wrap food in in some places so they can't contain anything too devastating to health. Many zoos I have visited with free flying birds in their tropical house have had large specimen banana trees including tropical world in leeds where they have free range iguana. Not sure how applicable this is to your viv but it might give you some idea.


----------



## jimmydale (Aug 3, 2010)

Ginnerone- nice post. This is very useful. Also - take a look at this.

http://www.biaza.org.uk/resources/library/images/Tortool Jul09 RGfinal.xls
This is a valuable resource from BIAZA (british and Irish Association of Zoos and Aquaria) with a page on edible and another page on toxic plants for tortoises (and probably most herbivorous reptiles). Not sure how much overlap there is with the original post but definitely some good advice in terms of 'food for free'.


----------



## dave jenks (Dec 28, 2009)

Very good post well done, hope you dont mind i past it on to some ppl on the Anfib pages as they where asking for a listx


----------



## River Zora (Oct 16, 2010)

Anyone know if sempervivums ok? They're succulents, so ought to be, but just thought I'd check! Can't find anything saying no when googling, but nor have I found anything saying 'yeah, fine'. I know they're not toxic to humans, but just checking for the herps.


----------



## ginnerone (Aug 2, 2009)

River Zora said:


> Anyone know if sempervivums ok? They're succulents, so ought to be, but just thought I'd check! Can't find anything saying no when googling, but nor have I found anything saying 'yeah, fine'. I know they're not toxic to humans, but just checking for the herps.


I just had a quick look on mellisa kaplains site and it says YES they are fine........


----------



## Bamboozoo (Oct 2, 2009)

Fantastic post!


----------



## Woodsman (Aug 12, 2008)

River Zora said:


> Any word on Musa ensete (Banana Plant) ? Been given a grow your own for Christmas and thought it would liven up a tropical terrarium


 Rather a late reply,but only just found this thread.
I assume your Banana is _Ensete ventricosum_ The Ensetes differ from the musas in that their leaves grow from the plants base rather than forming a trunk like the musa.These plants grow very large very quickly and require lots of water and feeding.also they are very difficult to get through winter even with heat.We grow and sell exotic plants and have yet to successfully overwinter this species.


----------



## mattandme2 (Sep 23, 2010)

sorry but what about chick weed and AIRPLANT - Tillandsia Capitata


----------



## phelsuma (Apr 13, 2010)

Good work ginnerone. I know very little about plants but I can't resist a nice plant even though I often manage to kill them but thanks to your hard work I can at least buy herp friendly plants before killing them.

Thanks again!


----------



## Wattzy21stCentury (Feb 20, 2011)

HELPFUL  thanks


----------

